# My dear goat friend...



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I would like to pass along some news I received earlier today, many of TGS newest members will not know her, but a good many of you will.
Candy, my dearest crazy goat friend, gramma to a few my Chiefs first babies, passed away this afternoon.  

I hadn't talked with her since her husband passed a few months ago and now, I pray that she knew just how much I loved her, I know it broke her heart to have to give up her goats, they all went to a wonderful home and she did get to see Sunny's first baby but not having her goats with her just ripped her apart.
Candy was a stubborn lady that fought long and hard to stick around, she was ready though when The Lord called her home. I will dearly miss my crazy goat friend.I am so very glad to have known her and to have been able to call her my friend  She is in a much better place now, with her hubby by her side forever.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thank you for the update Liz. She was a special lady I know. :hug: to you


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Yes, I do remember her, and I am so sorry Liz. So very shocking to read this, when I got to her name, just beyond words. Many :hug: :grouphug: as you grieve this loss of a dear friend.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry Liz...that is heartbreaking ....my heart goes out to you....and I am praying for her family ...as well as you... to get through this tragic time.....  :hug: ray:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Liz, my heart goes out to you... and to her family. Candy was a sweet woman and I am thankful to have been able to correspond with her a few times on here.

Many thoughts for everyone and I am glad that she is no longer in pain and able to be with her husband


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I am so sorry Liz.  :hug: Prayers to you and her family. ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww, Thanks guys :hug: 

Her daughter told me that though she is sad for losing her mom, she is also relieved that she can now rest in a much better place...as Candy told me once, we will all see each other again once we get to the Rainbow Bridge


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

candy was a very wise woman {hugs}


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this. May the Lord bring peace to you and her family and may she rest in happiness with her husband.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh Liz, I am so sorry for your loss. I do remember her. I guess I missed where her husband passed, but you can tell that were true love. 

She is now playing with all the goats and other animals we have all lost and is so happy I am sure. We were sure blessed here to have her when we did.

Prayers and hugs to all that have broken hearts and miss her so dearly, but I am sure she is smiling down on all of us.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh no! That really makes me sad to hear that! I remember bringing up those goat kids to her from Sweet Gums.  She was so nice and kind. :tear:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

awe, she was a great lady.  she was so full of great information and knowledgeable. :hugs:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

So sorry to hear that Candy passed away! I remember her from when I first joined the forum...I am sure she will be missed by many.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Im not sure if I remember her, but im so sorry for the loss of your friend. But the important thing was that she was ready to go when the Lord called her home.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You all are so kind! When I went to visit Candy last July, she had said that she missed being on the Forum...her illness kept her from doing many things and Ashley, she was so thrilled that she was able to have you bring Sunny and Adam to her, besides her original girls, these two were her pride and joy...Thank you for doing what you did to make this special lady happy, though she did get to enjoy them a short while and she had to sell because of her health she did get to visit her goats once more before she was ready to go, I am going to miss her sharp wit and sometimes her teasingly sharp tongue...She will not ever be forgotten.


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Never knew her but just remember that she is now in a better place. Hopefully she is playing with my little (well big... He was very tall lol) goat Pisces, and all of our animals we have lost. :tears:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Liz....I do remember her from when I first joined the forum and had wondered where she went......I am so sorry to hear this, but like others said she is at peace and home with her husband.....it is the loved ones left here on earth that have the hardest time, for the one that passes from this earth moves on to a much better place. :hug:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh my gosh!!! Candy! I had wondered where she'd been! She was one extraordinary person and I miss seeing her around... It is hard I know, but she was an awesome person! I am so so sorry for your loss...I know how close you were to her. :hug:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh my gosh!!! Candy! I had wondered where she'd been! She was one extraordinary person and I miss seeing her around... It is hard I know, but she was an awesome person! I am so so sorry for your loss...I know how close you were to her. :hug:


----------

